# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  ga bisa masuk ke auction :(

## dchristiaan

koq saya ga bisa masuk ke auction ya  ::

----------


## cah kendal

Sama om ...

----------


## saldy

sama...saya juga...

----------


## repak69

Saya juga om... :P

----------


## setsuna

saya juga om T_T

----------


## andriyana

ngikuuuuttt ...idem   ::

----------


## Setan koi

Sabar ya om om semua mungkin masih dalam pengerjaan, ini aja kalau saya lihat uda mantab kerjanya om beryl step by step

----------


## cah kendal

betul om, step by step .. jamnya barusan juga sudah +7GMT ...

----------


## Saung Koi

*Udah bisa akses forum aja saya udah senang, sepi n gak enak rasanya kalo kagak ada Forum Koi's.......*

----------


## Saung Koi

*Tinggal tunggu aja Om, ntar pasti bisa, khan Koi's semakin maju.......*

----------


## Saung Koi

*Buat hiburan dulu Om, masuk sini dech > halaman bawah > sedikit liputan Asia Cup >*  http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?125-Bandung/page586

----------


## dchristiaan

huehueuhehe... ok deh .. ditunggu GOOD NEWS nya supaya bisa liat auction  ::

----------


## karyanto

sama om, padahal saya sudah mendaftar jadi members Kois....ada info pak Admin?

----------


## showa

om alamatnya dimana aku mau kirim chagoinya......

----------


## victor

::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

lelang dan jual beli sementara lagi disempurnakan om jadi harap sabar biar tambah mantab dan nyaman bagi pengguna thread tersebut  ::

----------


## hilariusssss

> lelang dan jual beli sementara lagi disempurnakan om jadi harap sabar biar tambah mantab dan nyaman bagi pengguna thread tersebut


siap om helnik...
di tunggu peresmian forum lelang jual beli nya..
hehe..  ::

----------


## Saung Koi

> lelang dan jual beli sementara lagi disempurnakan om jadi harap sabar biar tambah mantab dan nyaman bagi pengguna thread tersebut


*Sekalian nyusun peraturan2 baru kali ya, supaya tertib.......*

----------


## h3ln1k

yo i om biar temen2 kois merasa nyaman

----------


## matakasih2009

yang boleh di lelang nantinya ndak berubah khan om ? tetep cuma ikan koi.... ?

----------

